# Propertyfiles



## AussieTho (11. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie man Propertyfiles in eine JSP webapplikation einbaut.
Ich will eine zweisprachige page erstellen und zweitens will ich ein zentrales File, um Konstanten zu speichern.
Muss ich in einer Konfigurationsdatei (z.B. web.xml) den platz angeben, an dem die Propertyfiles liegen?

Soll ich für die Konstanten eine extra Klasse implementieren, in der sich nur diese Konstanten befinden?
Aber dann muss ich ja jedesmal ein Objekt von der Klasse anlegen, um an eine Konstante zu kommen.
Gibts da einfachere möglichkeiten? Evtl. static variablen anlegen oder so?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## HLX (11. Aug 2006)

Ich würde Werte nur dann in eine Datei auslagern, wenn sie nach dem Compilieren noch editierbar sein sollen. Meistens ist es nicht gewünscht, dass der Anwender irgendwelche Konstanten verändert, dann sind sie in einer Klasse besser aufgehoben.

Ein Propertyfile muss nicht in der web.xml angegeben werden, da sie nicht vom Server, sondern von deiner Anwendung benutzt wird. Sofern die Datei in WEB-INF/classes liegt, kann aus der Anwendung heraus auf sie zugegriffen werden, ohne einen absoluten Pfad angeben zu müssen.


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Aug 2006)

Hi,

das File gehört nach "WEB-INF/classes". Dann wird es schon gefunden.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage kann ich ohne die Anwendung zu kennen nichts sagen.


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2006)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde Werte nur dann in eine Datei auslagern, wenn sie nach dem Compilieren noch editierbar sein sollen. Meistens ist es nicht gewünscht, dass der Anwender irgendwelche Konstanten verändert, dann sind sie in einer Klasse besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Ein Propertyfile muss nicht in der web.xml angegeben werden, da sie nicht vom Server, sondern von deiner Anwendung benutzt wird. Sofern die Datei in WEB-INF/classes liegt, kann aus der Anwendung heraus auf sie zugegriffen werden, ohne einen absoluten Pfad angeben zu müssen.



Okay, danke erstmal.
Kann es sein, dass ich ne tag-library oder sowas runterladen muss, wonach ich dann den tag <fmt:...> benutzen kann?


----------



## HLX (11. Aug 2006)

Nö, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2006)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö, eigentlich nicht.



okay danke, problem hat sich somit erledigt


----------

